# Brandan Wright



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Kid finally seems to be putting it together, always was a fan of his game. Do you guys see him as a part of your future at all? Still a little early in the sense that he hasn't played a ton of minutes, but you can see why people got excited about him when he was drafted.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a Brandan Wright Watch Thread back when he was a Net and I still cared about the Nets. He was already making strides back then, I was pretty upset when we just let him go especially since we could've had him for cheap.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have watched a few games lately I think he is a good help defender cause he is agile and fast and can get across fast.

But he still seems weak easy to post up by decent bigs. Will struggle against Bynum.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think he could be a part of the Mavericks future b/c you know they are going to attempt to spend a lot of money in free agency on the point guard position and will probably try to find one year stopgaps at the center position and possibly trade Shawn Marion. So that would leave a hole at the small forward position that Wright could possibly fill. I don't like it when the Mavericks play him at center, he isn't bulky enough to play there and struggles defensively against other centers. He's better off as a Josh Smith hybrid forward type.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He's not the same type of player as Josh Smith, so I would definitely disagree with that. And Josh Smith plays little to no small forward, especially this year with Horford being gone all year.


----------

